# Summer League Stats-Jacobsen



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jacobsen struggled for the first two games...but look at this

game 3 

32 minutes 
35 points 
7/10 field goals 
5/6 three pointers 
5 rebounds 
5 assists 

Wow!!



btw-he had an average game 4.


----------



## sunfan (Jun 12, 2002)

Yep, he shot 17 free throws too.He only had 9 points last night though. He shot 3-9. Joe finally had a good game. He had 20 points, 3 rebounds and 4 assists. He shot 8-18 so he must have felt the pressure to score. He also went 2-4 from 3pt. land. Maybe that means good news on his perimeter game.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

The Suns have a pretty good Summer League Team. I am very surprised at how well Alton Ford and Amare Stoudemire are doing.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Alton Ford and Jacobsen are doing quite wll, don't leave out Amare though. Yes, the Sun's have a bright future ahead of them if they stay out of trouble.


----------

